
NSA Acknowledges Quantum Computing Threat - jonbaer
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1327547
======
patrick_f
Full article: [http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/say-
what-/4440210/...](http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/say-
what-/4440210/NSA-acknowledges-quantum-computing-threat)

